# Wanted custom Pedal Car



## jrcarz (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi

Looking for a custom made pedal car like this.  I can be reached at 847-401-1332 or send me a message.
Thanks


----------



## zedsn (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't have that but I have this one 1941 available.


----------

